# Poodle Breeder Near VA



## knightrider (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently lost my 14 year old Standard...he was black and my remaining white standard misses him...I would like to get some other color than black this time...am partial to a parti or phantom, but would consider brown or red, or cream...however, would consider another white standard...they are just so hard to keep clean with farm life.

Any suggestions somewhere near VA ? Willing to drive if need be...thank you!

I think if its the right dog, color won't matter, but because of how recent it is and how much I loved my Cooper....I'd rather not have another black standard...trying to not be color biased though...would consider an older dog as long as it was fine with my white standard.

Thanks!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

You might contact Dogsinstyle (Carole) who posts here. She breeds brown standards. She is in the northern VA area.

The only dog of hers I met was a character named "Doobie" who was being donated to an assistance dog place. He was a LARGE standard. I drove him from northern VA up to a place north of Baltimore where he got handed off to the next person in the caravan. He was a sweetheart and I heard later that he was making great progress in the assistance program.

That's pretty much the extent of what I know. I really liked Doobie, for what that's worth.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Tintlet Standard Poodles

Gloria (Tintlet) is a breeder in NC, she has gorgeous partis and other colors.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Marquis Standard Poodles in Richmond. Kathi is a very nice person.
http://www.marquispoodles.com/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*tina* said:


> Tintlet Standard Poodles
> 
> Gloria (Tintlet) is a breeder in NC, she has gorgeous partis and other colors.


.....and I believe if you check her site she has puppies now. I have a Tintlet poodle. Amazing dog!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I do believe they are in VA too. Very good reputation!

Saratoga Standards


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I do believe they are in VA too. Very good reputation!
> 
> Saratoga Standards


My last litter was by their Henry,- wonderful poodle people and poodles.
I am super pleased with the resulting pups, and plan to re-do the breeding between Widget and Henry.
Carole


----------



## knightrider (Sep 13, 2010)

Dogsinstyle...do you have a website for your collars and/or your dogs?

Thanks everyone...I'd be willing to travel a bit...MD is fine as well as WV andpossibly northern sections of NC...although that would be hike for me...


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Knightrider, you might also want to check out Gracelann (Anne Grace). I don't know that much about her, but believe she is in VA. I've seen several dogs she has bred and liked them all. One has his CH and CD, another has her UD. A third I've seen is very nice and has a lovely calm temperament. 

PM me if you are interested and I will try to get her contact info for you.


----------

